# Man O War Ruination Robusto #1 Cigar Review - Strong cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoyed the MoW Virue and gave this one a try and enjoyed it a lot too. Construction was perfect with a slightly toothy Habano wrapper. This mo...

Read the full review here: Man O War Ruination Robusto #1 Cigar Review - Strong cigar


----------

